# Bean Bags...



## kepople (Sep 19, 2008)

I am looking for a couple bean bag chairs for the kids in the theater. 

Suggestions for a place or brand in the reasonable range?

THanks
Kirby


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

A few years ago we bought bean bag chairs from Sears. Not sure if they still sell them or not.


----------



## sparky77 (Feb 22, 2008)

Not sure if walmart still carries them or not, but they were built rather cheaply. I would suggest making your own out of some nice heavy weight denim, or have an upholstery shop sew them together for you if you don't have a sewing machine. I did find a pattern for them here, and now that you reminded me of them, I might just have to make a few for my house.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

these are the best. They go on sale from time to time for less than 100$ but they are very good.

http://www.sumolounge.com/omni.php?re=na


----------



## kepople (Sep 19, 2008)

whats the link...


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

If the link gets yanked out. search for sumolounge.


----------

